# Precision Ground Stones



## 38super (Jul 5, 2021)

Since watching Robrenz, make PGSs', I've made several sets of PGS for friends.  WTH purchase of 4x10 stones, found these work very fast on mill tables and mag chucks.  Remind me of grill stones when volunteered for church events.  Word of warning, these are soft and will shed abrasive dust.   PM for my source.  Not associated with this vendor, just want to pass on a fair deal.

Beers,'
super

edit: Angle plates are a breeze to clean up.  Friend has an EDM business, cleaned up his cast iron machine base


----------

